# Navajo Release Change



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR RELEASES
August 6, 2013

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL


As a result of increasing flows in the San Juan River Basin, and continued forecasted precipitation, the Bureau of Reclamation will be decreasing the release from Navajo Reservoir from 750 cfs (cubic feet per second) to 600 cfs on Wednesday, August 7th at 7:00 a.m. Releases are made for the authorized purposes of the Navajo Unit, and to attempt to maintain a target base flow through the endangered fish critical habitat reach of the San Juan River (Farmington to Lake Powell).


The San Juan River Basin Recovery Implementation Program recommends a target base flow of between 500 cfs and 1,000 cfs through the critical habitat area. The target base flow is calculated as the weekly average of gaged flows throughout the critical habitat area. 


This scheduled release change is subject to changes in river flows and weather conditions. If you have any questions, please contact Ryan Christianson at 970-385-6590 or e-mail him at [email protected].


-- 
Susan Novak Behery, P.E.
Hydrologic Engineer
Reclamation
Western Colorado Area Office
Durango, CO
[email protected]
970-385-6560


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

In anticipation of this storm that's forecasted, we have another decrease, as we anticipate the rain will take over for a while. We will increase quickly if this storm doesn't materialize.

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR RELEASES
August 7, 2013


SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL


As a result of increasing flows in the San Juan River Basin, and continued forecasted precipitation, the Bureau of Reclamation will be decreasing the release from Navajo Reservoir from 600 cfs (cubic feet per second) to 500 cfs on Thursday, August 8th at 7:00 a.m. Releases are made for the authorized purposes of the Navajo Unit, and to attempt to maintain a target base flow through the endangered fish critical habitat reach of the San Juan River (Farmington to Lake Powell).

The San Juan River Basin Recovery Implementation Program recommends a target base flow of between 500 cfs and 1,000 cfs through the critical habitat area. The target base flow is calculated as the weekly average of gaged flows throughout the critical habitat area. 

This scheduled release change is subject to changes in river flows and weather conditions. If you have any questions, please contact Ryan Christianson at 970- 385-6590 or e-mail him at [email protected].


----------

